# micro und win98....



## Master-T (14. August 2003)

hab 2 micros (1 davon headset...) und 2 rechner (beide win 98) und bei keinen rechner klappt ein micro (also beide micros klappen nicht auf beiden rechnern) ich habs aber in den richtigen eingang in meiner grafikkarte gestöpselt... muss ich noch irgendwas installieren oder umkonfigurieren...

währe um eure hilfe echt dankbar...

MfG T


----------



## Whizzly (14. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Master-T _
> ich habs aber in den richtigen eingang in meiner grafikkarte*(???)*  gestöpselt... muss ich noch irgendwas installieren oder umkonfigurieren...




also grundsätzlich steck ich mein mikro in die SOUNDKARTE und nich in die grafikkarte, aber ich denk das warn verschreiber... du hast doch dieses lautsprecher symbol im tray... mach mal des mischpult auf, und kontrollier die pegel der kanäle, bzw ob der mic in evtl abgeschaltet is(kommt in den besten familien vor  )

wenns noch fragen gibt.....
schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------



## Master-T (14. August 2003)

ups das mit grafikkarte... war ein verschreiber ^^ (natürlich soundkarte...).

ach ja hab da schon früher nachgeschaut da gibt es ja auch micro dort steht sound aus nicht aktiviert und auf voll lautstärke...

funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht .

MfG T


----------

